# Photographers. Taking Pictures. Saving Lives.



## sm4him (Feb 23, 2015)

Amazing story out of Middle TN during our recent snow and ice event. 
I didn't go outside and take any pictures the whole time--too cold, too slick--but I'm sure this woman's family is glad that ONE photographer was out there looking for photo ops!

That a 74-year-old survived that ordeal is just amazing to me!

Missing elderly woman found frozen onto ground in Middle Tennessee WATE-TV


----------



## runnah (Feb 23, 2015)

2 Points.

1. Glad she is ok.
2. When are we going to start putting tracking devices on elderly "wanderers". Seems like every other day you hear about someone wandering off.


----------



## squirrels (Feb 23, 2015)

They have those (Project Lifesaver International Bringing Loved Ones Home Radio transmitters and the local police have receivers for them. My little guy has ASD and a tendency to explore so he sports one.


----------

